# مقدمة سَنّ ما يعرف اليوم بالقانون الدولي



## Andrew___

Does anyone understand what this phrase in blue means?

وكانت تلك بذرة تأسيس الجمعية الدولية للصليب الأحمر، *ومقدمة سن ما يعرف اليوم* بالقانون الدولي الإنساني، الذي تطور شيئا فشيئا إلى أن تم عام 1949 اعتماد اتفاقيات جنيف الأربع التي تنظم سلوك الجيوش أثناء النزاعات المسلحة

Context is this article here.


----------



## azeid

Hi Andrew,
  It means " It was the beginning to establish what is known today as ... "


----------



## Andrew___

Many thanks Azeid for your help with this phrase.


----------



## AndyRoo

or:

"[it was] the preface to the enactment of what is known today as...."


----------



## cherine

I don't think "preface" is right in this context. I'd either use "begining" like AZeid suggested, or "prelude".
By the way, Andrew, in case you missed it, the word سن is "sann" which means enactment.


----------



## AndyRoo

cherine said:


> I don't think "preface" is right in this context.


 
I sounds OK to me! It's really a synonym of prelude in this context. Prelude works well too.


----------



## cherine

No, I mean that the word "preface" is like an introduction to a book, no?


----------



## AndyRoo

Yes often, but it can also be used more figuratively - my dictionary says it can mean "anything preliminary or immediately antecedent".

I think it does work, but perhaps "prelude" is better!


----------



## cherine

Well, you're the native here.  Maybe we can also use the definition of the dictionary: preliminary.


----------



## AndyRoo

I don't think "preliminary" works here, not in British English anyway, because it doesn't carry the idea of bringing in the new law, it has more of the idea of something that needed to be done before. Hope that's clear!

I'd still go for "prelude".


----------



## Andrew___

cherine said:


> By the way, Andrew, in case you missed it, the word سن is "sann" which means enactment.


 
You're right Cherine, this word did indeed throw me off completely.   It is excellent new vocab for me to learn.

At first I thought it was referring to an old lady (a person advanced in years!!).


----------



## cherine

AndyRoo said:


> I don't think "preliminary" works here, not in British English anyway, because it doesn't carry the idea of bringing in the new law, it has more of the idea of something that needed to be done before. Hope that's clear!
> 
> I'd still go for "prelude".


Prelude it is, then. 


Andrew___ said:


> You're right Cherine, this word did indeed throw me off completely.  It is excellent new vocab for me to learn.


I'm glad I guessed right.  For a lawyer, this one should be on your list of basic vocabulary.


----------



## elroy

I think we could translate مقدمة freely as "trigger" in this context.  There is an understood causal relationship between the event described in the first paragraph of the article and the actual enactment of the law.


----------



## Kinan

I believe Azeid's translation is just perfect.


----------



## elroy

Kinan said:


> I believe Azeid's translation is just perfect.


 Unfortunately, it is not.  "It was the beginning to establish" is incorrect in English, and to be quite honest - without intending to offend anyone - it doesn't make much sense.


----------



## azeid

السلام عليكم
أنا سعيد بهذا النقاش الدائر لرغبتى حقيقة فى الإستفادة منكم و مع أنى أعلم أن هذا هو القسم الخاص بالعربية لكنى أود من السيد إلروى أن يفيدنى أكثر فيما طرحه حيث قال " "It was the beginning to establish" is incorrect in English "  فقد وضعت هذه الجملة فى مترجم جوجل و كانت النتيجة كالتالى " كان ذلك بداية لإنشاء  " و أنا أرى هذه الجملة صحيحة تماما للتعبير عن الجملة محور الموضوع فى اللغة العربية
لذلك أود من السيد إلروى توضيح الخطأ فى الجملة فهل هذا الخطأ بنائى أم هو نحوى و ماهى القاعدة التى تحكم ذلك.
شكراً لكم


----------



## elroy

عزيزي أزيد،

أشكرك على اهتمامك وسأحاول الإجابة على سؤالك قدر الإمكان.  بالمناسبة، مع أن هذا هو القسم المتخصص باللغة العربية كما تفضلت وذكرت إلا أنه ليس من الممنوع طرح الأسئلة حول اللغات الأخرى طالما كان كل سؤال متعلقًا بموضوع النقاش.

 الخطأ في الجملة التي اقترحتها هو نحوي فإن التركيب هذا (it was the beginning to [verb]) غير مقبول في اللغة الإنجليزية.  إن مترجم غوغل أحيانًا يعطي ترجمات مقبولة ومفهومة لجمل غير سليمة نحويًا في اللغة المصدر، ولذلك فلا يمكنك أن تعتمد على جودة الترجمة كدليل على جودة الجملة أو العبارة التي تم ترجمتها.
 بإمكانك أن تقول it was the beginning of ولكن في هذه الحالة عليك أن تستخدم اسمًا وليس فعلاً.
بما أن جملتك تحتوي على تركيب غير مقبول في اللغة الإنجليزية فمن الأرجح أن تكون غير مفهومة للقارئ الناطق بالإنجليزية.

 أتمنى أن أكون قد أوضحت الخطأ بما فيه الكفاية.  إذا كانت لديك أية أسئلة أخرى فلا تتردد في طرحها.
تحياتي لك​


----------



## ayed

*preamble* fits here as *مقدمة*


----------



## azeid

elroy said:


> عزيزي أزيد،
> 
> أشكرك على اهتمامك وسأحاول الإجابة على سؤالك قدر الإمكان.  بالمناسبة، مع أن هذا هو القسم المتخصص باللغة العربية كما تفضلت وذكرت إلا أنه ليس من الممنوع طرح الأسئلة حول اللغات الأخرى طالما كان كل سؤال متعلقًا بموضوع النقاش.
> 
> الخطأ في الجملة التي اقترحتها هو نحوي فإن التركيب هذا (it was the beginning to [verb]) غير مقبول في اللغة الإنجليزية.  إن مترجم غوغل أحيانًا يعطي ترجمات مقبولة ومفهومة لجمل غير سليمة نحويًا في اللغة المصدر، ولذلك فلا يمكنك أن تعتمد على جودة الترجمة كدليل على جودة الجملة أو العبارة التي تم ترجمتها.
> بإمكانك أن تقول it was the beginning of ولكن في هذه الحالة عليك أن تستخدم اسمًا وليس فعلاً.
> بما أن جملتك تحتوي على تركيب غير مقبول في اللغة الإنجليزية فمن الأرجح أن تكون غير مفهومة للقارئ الناطق بالإنجليزية.
> 
> أتمنى أن أكون قد أوضحت الخطأ بما فيه الكفاية.  إذا كانت لديك أية أسئلة أخرى فلا تتردد في طرحها.
> تحياتي لك​



شكراً إلروى لإفادتك ​


----------

